# Gator Trout Matagorda Bay



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

I took my girlfriend fishing over Christmas weekend and fished Matagorda Bay. We drift fished in 5 foot water over shell using Purple Norton Sand Eels on quarter oz jig heads. Dark colored soft plastics worked best. Water temps near the shoreline were 69 degrees.

We made three drifts and caught three fish. The first two fish were both right at 24 inches. The third fish was a Gator Trout and right at 28 inches. I must say that I am impressed with my lady as she has only been fishing for six months. Last week she transitioned from a spinning reel to a 13 Concept Bait Caster. Prior to her catching this Trout her biggest fish was a 24 inch Red that she caught back in September while fishing San Luis Pass. We will return to fish Matagorda Bay soon; for sure the bay is calling with all her charm and mystery.

This week we will be back fishing West Galveston Bay which is holding solid schools of 20 plus inch Trout and accessible by kayak and only a short paddle from the launch spot.

If you want to connect with some healthy winter Specs that are sure to stretch your line, get in touch with us at the contact details below.

Tight lines,

San Luis Pass Kayak
www.sanluispasskayak.com
281-684-3853


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Y'all stuck two very nice trout. Nice job.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice trout!!! Congrats on her PB!!!


----------

